# AWD not working! Need help, Winter is upon us!



## javajoe30 (May 25, 2014)

hello I own a 2001 TT and just noticed my AWD is not working. I live in a snowy area and only the front wheels spin whether with traction control on or off nothing in the rear. Check the fuse for the haldex, also checked the connection underneath. Both looked OK. I have no check engine light or ABS on. only traction control flashing when I drive in the snow. I just had brakes done a month ago prior to the snow. the rear right wheel when off the ground is harder to spin by hand than it should be, also squeaks when driving. Could this have something to do with the AWD not kicking in? (no parking brake on when driving) 
Looking for something to check or advice on what to do. No Vag Com near me that I know of. 

Anything and everything is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Any chance your e-brake is slightly engaged? Did you do the brakes yourself?

I'm sure someone with more experience will chime in, but your pre-charge pump might be bad. We have a lot of threads dedicated to solving Haldex problems. Hopefully one of them rings familiar to your situation.


----------



## javajoe30 (May 25, 2014)

I did not do the brakes myself, Audi dealership did them. Any way to check or adjust if its slightly on?


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

If it's not the fuse, then more likely your cargo pump has taken a shat. You can test it with VCDS so I think it's time to invest in a copy or a cheap ebay cable and find some 'altered' software depending what you wanna do...


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Whole bunch of things that can be wrong. Anything we tell you will be a guess unless you run VCDS scan on it. It would be nice if you had your location listed in the signature, lots of us here have VCDS and can help someone if they are close enough. I had a few problems with mine and put up a few threads on it. Everything from a simple ground strap can be wrong. When you turn the ignition on, if you know what to listen for, you can actually hear the charge pump (not fuel pump noise)


----------



## javajoe30 (May 25, 2014)

Right on, updated my profile, Located in Northern Michigan. Will check some more things today. Updates to continue


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

javajoe30 said:


> Right on, updated my profile, Located in Northern Michigan. Will check some more things today. Updates to continue


I'm in Michigan too but way south of you, if you come to Detroit area at all I'll run a VCDS scan on it for you. It's really nice, you can turn the charge pump on and off, cycle the Haldex clutches and see voltage to the pump if wiring problems etc...


----------



## javajoe30 (May 25, 2014)

bummer, I was going to make a trip down to the Auto show this weekend but I have to work unfortunately.


----------



## asiwa (Dec 18, 2014)

As others have said above, the precharge pump is likely, but with the age of these cars a Haldex controller failure is really just as likely IMHO. I had the same symptoms and went through an entire pump rebuild only to find sometime later that I actually had a bad controller. Both the pump and controller will cause the same symptoms if they are non-functional, and frankly have similarly priced solutions as long as you go to the right source for parts. 

To reiterate again, VCDS is crucial as the Haldex functionality test and code bank will tell if anything is wrong. You can get the cables super cheap on ebay and they have worked solidly for me; at that point you would just need the software. The lite version runs $99 right now and it's a great investment from the standpoint of really any enthusiast VW/Audi owner. 

The squeaky wheel sounds unrelated to me, especially since you don't have an ABS light on, but I suppose anything is possible. Instinct says it's a worn pad, but that's impossible since you just had the brakes done. You could have brake drag going on on that side, or maybe a caliper that's seized/beginning to seize; either way there's little chance it's contributing to your AWD woes. My apologies for that; I know exactly how it feels and how frustrating it can be. 

Good luck man, and let us know if anything else develops :thumbup:


----------



## javajoe30 (May 25, 2014)

Thank you for the input, looking around my little town to see if anyone has a scan before I purchase the required products. I will update on this post. 

Thanks all and GL to me


----------



## javajoe30 (May 25, 2014)

Update:

Broken earth strap. replaced it this morning. still no awd


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

If you can, have someone turn the key on and off while you are laying by the charge pump, see if you hear it.


----------

